# [Gnome] Fonts vraiment pas belles

## Poussin

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une machine supplémentaire sous Gentoo. A peu de choses, les même USE que mon portable. Les deux sous gnome. Etrangement, les polices du dernier sont vraiment laides et pourtant, j'utilise (sauf erreur) la même config sous les deux systèmes. J'ai vérifié dans les apparences, c'est kif kif sur les 2 PC.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée d'un log quelconque à regarder? (j'ai maté dans Xorg.0.log, les /usr/share/fonts/ chargés sont les même partout, aucune erreur/warning significative dans ce log)

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu activé les fontes avec anti-crénelage (anti-aliasing) via "eselect fontconfig" ?

----------

## Poussin

Non.

Je viens de les activer, et ce n'est pas ça (d'ailleurs, sur le PC qui n'a pas ce comportement, ce n'est pas activé non plus)

----------

## razer

C'est normalement cairo qui se charge de l'antialising et du hinting sous gnome

Regarde ses use flags

Je te conseille aussi la lecture de ce thread

----------

